# New peptides???



## STEAK HELMET (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey anyone know if there are any new PEPTIDES coming in the near future??

Currently liking the GHRP and CJC


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 29, 2013)

I wish the follistatin would drop in price ...soon..


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am very interested in these 2. 

Epitalon
http://epitalon.net/

Obestatin
Small peptide for muscle regeneration-University of Santiago de Compostela


----------



## STEAK HELMET (Jan 1, 2014)

they look good...

yeah FOLL is a bit expensive.


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 5, 2014)

Follistatin is a monoclonal antibody not a peptide. I'm surprised that no company has released any of the enkephalin series or opiod growth factor. I think I have seen studies on PEGylated met-enkephalin. I wouldn't fuss with that shit but I'm sure it would be popular. IIIRC, the ghrp series in theory interacts with the opiod receptors.


----------

